# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  Υπάρχουν καλοί άνθρωποι σε αυτό τον κόσμο?

## carrot

Με έχει απογοητέυσει ο κόσμος. Όλα τρέχουν τόσο γρηγορα, με πιάνει και αυτή η κατάθλιψη και βασικά νιώθω σαν να βλέπουν όλοι ταινία και να αλλάζουν τα κανάλια τόσο γρηγορα. Γενικά είμαι λίγο μπερδεμένος αυτή την περίοδο. Το μαρτύριο που τράβηξα βέβαια δεν το δημοσίευσα και καλύτερα να κρατήσω το στόμα μου κλειστό αλλά όσο νά'ναι μου φαίνεται πολύ περίεργο που πρειμένουν όλοι σαν τα παιδιά που παίζουν το παιχνίδι με τις καρέκλες. Ποιός θα είναι πιο γρήγορος για να μην φύγει από το παιχνίδι και να μην χάσει την καρέκλα του.

Θα έλεγα, δύσκολα τα πράγματα.

----------


## Φωτεινη!

το ελπιζω..
μην απογοητευεσαι...

----------


## carrot

Καθόμουν σήμερα στο μπάνιο και σκεφτόμουν. Μου αρέσει να σκέφτομαι όταν κάνω μπάνιο. Σκεφτόμουν λοιπόν τα εξής.

Ας υποθέσουμε πως ο κάθε άνθρωπος είναι ίσος με μια μονάδα, που παράγει και καταναλώνει αντιστοίχως. Υποθέτω ακόμα και ότι η κοινωνία είναι μια πυραμίδα. Το δίλημα πουσκέφτηκα την ώρα που έκανα μπάνιο είναι πως μπορεί να υπάρξει κατανάλωση στην βάση της πυραμίδας και παραγωγή στην κορυφή... if you understand. Με απλά λόγια το λέω...

----------


## carrot

> το ελπιζω..
> μην απογοητευεσαι...


Ελπίζεις τι πράγμα ακριβώς? Συγνώμη απλά λόγω μαθησιακών δυλειτουργιών η επικοινωνία χάνεται λιγάκι...

----------


## carrot

Εκτός αυτού του ιδιαίτερα απλοικού διλήματος που έθεσα πονάει η κοιλειά μου και θαρρώ πως είναι από τον καφέ που ήπια σήμερα...

----------


## Φωτεινη!

"πως μπορεί να υπάρξει κατανάλωση στην βάση της πυραμίδας και παραγωγή στην κορυφή."

ειναι ερωτηση ή συμπερασμα?

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> Ελπίζεις τι πράγμα ακριβώς? Συγνώμη απλά λόγω μαθησιακών δυλειτουργιών η επικοινωνία χάνεται λιγάκι...


ρωτας:υπαρχουν καλοι ανθρωποι?και απαντησα οτι το ελπιζω..

----------


## carrot

> "πως μπορεί να υπάρξει κατανάλωση στην βάση της πυραμίδας και παραγωγή στην κορυφή."
> 
> ειναι ερωτηση ή συμπερασμα?



Βασικά ένα δίλημα ήταν. Η απάντηση είναι πως η μηχανή παράγει και ο άνθρωπος απλά κουμαντάρει τηνν μηχανή.

----------


## carrot

Θα έλεγα η διάγνωση του σημερινού ανθρώπου βασίζεται κυρίως σε στατιστικές αναλύσεις. Τρέχουν όλα τόσο γρήγορα που μου κόβεται η ανάσα (δεν το λέω για να περάσω αυτόματα και στους διαταραγμένους από άγχος).  :Smile:

----------


## carrot

Με προβληματίζει επίσης ότι το 99,9999 (100%) των ατόμων που γράφουν στο ιντερνετ είναι καλοπερασάκηδες. εδω και λίγα χρόνια βέβαια μπαίνουν και πεινασμένα παιδάκια πο την Αφρική αλλά ούτε κουβέντα γι'αυτους... (ξέρετε γιατί).

----------


## carrot

Θα έλεγα πως για μερικά χρόνια μάλλον όλοι θα πρέπει να κάνουμε υπομονή......

----------


## carrot

Σε ευχαριστώ για την συζήτηση Αφώτεινη. Πολύ μου λείπει η συζήτηση, ΒΒΒΒΒΒασικά θα αρχισω να μιλαω για το Top Chef κι εγω σε λιγο. Ευχαριστώ και να στε όλοι καλά.

----------


## Φωτεινη!

η αληθεια ειναι πως δεν καταλαβα ποιο ειναι το προβλημα..ειχα και κοσμο εδω μεχρι προ ολιγου!!!
Αν μου εξηγησεις πολυ ευχαριστως να το συζητησουμε..

----------


## carrot

Δεν ξέρω. κανένα πρόβλημα! Εγώ και οι σκέψεις μου, χε  :Smile: (:

----------


## carrot

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι περνάω ένα μεγάλο μέρος του χρόνου μου μόνος και αυτό με έχει τρελάνει λιγάκι  :Smile:

----------


## Kandy

> lightbluepath εισαι σιγουρα ταυρινα, ετσι ? σε βλεπω με τα κερατακια να κανεις την επιθεσουλα σου, εχεις κολλησει στην αποψη οτι εισαι καλη κ παλευεις να την υπερασπιστεις. δε θα μπορουσα παρα να σου αναγνωρισω αυτο το πεισμα κ την επιμονη σου, παρολο που δε ξερω την ηλικια σου (οχι πως παιζει ρολο ή με νοιαζει κι ολας). απλα επειδη τυγχανει να ειμαι κι εγω ταυρος, μη περιμενεις να βγαλουμε ακρη κ να συμφωνισουμε σ'αυτο το τοπικ τουλαχιστον...
> 
> *αυτο που ειπα ειναι οτι για να γινει καποιος κακος, πρεπει κατι να επαθε κ να εμαθε, κανεις δε γεννιεται ετσι*. ολοι στη πορεια γινομαστε απο τα σκατα που τρωμε στη μαπα (βεβαια αυτο ισως ερχεται σε αντιθεση μ'αυτο που ειπα περι εμφυτου εγωισμου παλιοτερα). οπως κ γινομαστε φτωχοι, αντικοινωνικοι, μιζεροι, γκρινιαριδες, προβληματικοι ή οτι αλλο. αν για παραδειγμα ο insect που χει μεινει πολυ καιρο μονος του, ξαφνικα βρει παρεα... δε θα παραξενευτει κ ισως του κακοφανει κι ολας ? δε θα αναρωτηθει τι εγινε ξαφνικα, μηπως του κανουν πλακα ? απλα γιατι συνηθισε στη μοναξια.
> 
> 
> τα περισσοτερα καλα κοριτσια ειναι single, γιατι μαλλον μοιαζουν με μιξοπαρθενες. ο αντρας που γουσταρει δραση κ αλητεια, σιγουρα δε θα κατσει να δωσει σημασια σε μια "αθωα μικρη κυρια". θα του μοιαζει απλα αλλη μια ακομα στο σωρο (τουλαχιστον ετσι τις βλεπω εγω). αν ομως κανει καποια τη πρωτη κινηση κ δειξει ενδιαφερον, τοτε δε νομιζω καποιος που ειναι μονος να αρνηθει, ειδικα αν ανακαλυψει οτι του ταιριαζει κι ολας! αλλιως κερδισε απλα το σεξακι της, απο το τπτ κατι ειναι κ αυτο. αυτα τελειως γενικα κ αοριστα, γιατι το θεμα συνταιριασμα, γνωριμιες κ σχεσεις εγινε πολυ περιπλοκο πλεον (οπως κ ολα τα υπολοιπα στις μερες μας δλδ).


 Εγω θα ηθελα να εκφρασω μια διαφορετικη γνωμη απο τη δικη σας- Πιστευω οτι οσο περνουν τα χρονια κ παθαινεις πραγματα στη ζωη σου πρεπει να γινεσαι καλλιτερος σαν ανθρωπος, δηλαδη να βελτιωνεσαι κ οχι να χειροτερευεις. Για να το κανεις ομως αυτο πρεπει να εισαι σκεπτομενος - εξυπνος. Αρα μηπως οι πραγματικα εξυπνοι ειναι κ καλοι ανθρωποι, ενω οι κακοι ειναι ηλιθιοι????
Το να φερθεις με καλοσυνη σε καποιον απαιτει εξυπναδα, πρεπει να εισαι ανοιχτομυαλος κ τιποτα περισσοτερο. .......Κ θελει πολυ μα πολυ προσπαθεια... Γιατι ειναι πιο ευκολο να ειναι καποιος κακος απο καλος, ετσι δεν ειναι?

Οσο για το θεμα με τα single κοριτσια, μαλλον θα διαφωνησω. Το να εισαι με καποιον/καποια ειναι θεμα συγκυριων κ κοινωνικοτητας κ οχι καλοσυνης ή κακιας.

----------


## whitecandle

> lightbluepath εισαι σιγουρα ταυρινα, ετσι ? σε βλεπω με τα κερατακια να κανεις την επιθεσουλα σου, εχεις κολλησει στην αποψη οτι εισαι καλη κ παλευεις να την υπερασπιστεις. δε θα μπορουσα παρα να σου αναγνωρισω αυτο το πεισμα κ την επιμονη σου, παρολο που δε ξερω την ηλικια σου (οχι πως παιζει ρολο ή με νοιαζει κι ολας). απλα επειδη τυγχανει να ειμαι κι εγω ταυρος, μη περιμενεις να βγαλουμε ακρη κ να συμφωνισουμε σ'αυτο το τοπικ τουλαχιστον...
> 
> *αυτο που ειπα ειναι οτι για να γινει καποιος κακος, πρεπει κατι να επαθε κ να εμαθε, κανεις δε γεννιεται ετσι*. ολοι στη πορεια γινομαστε απο τα σκατα που τρωμε στη μαπα (βεβαια αυτο ισως ερχεται σε αντιθεση μ'αυτο που ειπα περι εμφυτου εγωισμου παλιοτερα). οπως κ γινομαστε φτωχοι, αντικοινωνικοι, μιζεροι, γκρινιαριδες, προβληματικοι ή οτι αλλο. αν για παραδειγμα ο insect που χει μεινει πολυ καιρο μονος του, ξαφνικα βρει παρεα... δε θα παραξενευτει κ ισως του κακοφανει κι ολας ? δε θα αναρωτηθει τι εγινε ξαφνικα, μηπως του κανουν πλακα ? απλα γιατι συνηθισε στη μοναξια.
> 
> 
> τα περισσοτερα καλα κοριτσια ειναι single, γιατι μαλλον μοιαζουν με μιξοπαρθενες. ο αντρας που γουσταρει δραση κ αλητεια, σιγουρα δε θα κατσει να δωσει σημασια σε μια "αθωα μικρη κυρια". θα του μοιαζει απλα αλλη μια ακομα στο σωρο (τουλαχιστον ετσι τις βλεπω εγω). αν ομως κανει καποια τη πρωτη κινηση κ δειξει ενδιαφερον, τοτε δε νομιζω καποιος που ειναι μονος να αρνηθει, ειδικα αν ανακαλυψει οτι του ταιριαζει κι ολας! αλλιως κερδισε απλα το σεξακι της, απο το τπτ κατι ειναι κ αυτο. αυτα τελειως γενικα κ αοριστα, γιατι το θεμα συνταιριασμα, γνωριμιες κ σχεσεις εγινε πολυ περιπλοκο πλεον (οπως κ ολα τα υπολοιπα στις μερες μας δλδ).


Δεν αποκαλύπτω το ζώδιό μου. Παρακάτω. Οκ, ας μην συμφωνήσουμε. Πάντως θα γράψω από κάτω την άποψή μου, στο επόμενο ποστ δηλαδή. 
Όσο για τα single κορίτσια, μη σχολιάσω καλύτερα. Ευτυχώς μόνο που δεν είναι όλοι σαν κι εσένα, και μάλλον δεν ισχύει ότι και οι single είναι οι πιο πολλές καλές. Έλεος.

----------


## whitecandle

> Εγω θα ηθελα να εκφρασω μια διαφορετικη γνωμη απο τη δικη σας- Πιστευω οτι οσο περνουν τα χρονια κ παθαινεις πραγματα στη ζωη σου πρεπει να γινεσαι καλλιτερος σαν ανθρωπος, δηλαδη να βελτιωνεσαι κ οχι να χειροτερευεις. Για να το κανεις ομως αυτο πρεπει να εισαι σκεπτομενος - εξυπνος. Αρα μηπως οι πραγματικα εξυπνοι ειναι κ καλοι ανθρωποι, ενω οι κακοι ειναι ηλιθιοι????
> Το να φερθεις με καλοσυνη σε καποιον απαιτει εξυπναδα, πρεπει να εισαι ανοιχτομυαλος κ τιποτα περισσοτερο. .......Κ θελει πολυ μα πολυ προσπαθεια... Γιατι ειναι πιο ευκολο να ειναι καποιος κακος απο καλος, ετσι δεν ειναι?
> 
> Οσο για το θεμα με τα single κοριτσια, μαλλον θα διαφωνησω. Το να εισαι με καποιον/καποια ειναι θεμα συγκυριων κ κοινωνικοτητας κ οχι καλοσυνης ή κακιας.


+100 στην πρώτη παράγραφο

----------


## keep_walking

Χμ υπαρχουν καποια χαρακτηριστικα στον ανθρωπο που τα χρησιμοποιει για να επιβιωσει , αναλογα και με το περιβαλλον του.
Εαν εισαι εξυπνος πχ ειναι ενα προσον που μετραει.
Εαν εισαι χαζος δεν την βγαζεις ευκολα καθαρη...αλλα θελεις φυσικα αυτα που γευεται ο εξυπνος , αρα πας σε αλλα κολπα ισως πιο υπουλα ωστε να την περασεις καλα.

Πολυ χοντροκομμενα τα παραπανω , αλλα πιστευω οτι οσο λιγοτερα προσοντα εχει καποιος και αναλογως το περιβαλλον και τα βιωματα του σε γενικες γραμμες τον ωθουν να γινει πιο κακος για να επιβιωσει.
Φυσικα ισως να μην επρεπε να χρησιμοποιησω την λεξη κακια αλλα την λεξη ευελιξια....τεσπα.

Παντως και η καλοσυνη και το να εισαι καλος ειναι ενα οπλο που σε επιδεξια χερια (ενω φαινεται οτι εσυ τηρεις τους κανονες αρα δεν εισαι ευελικτος αρκετα)...μπορει να σου προσφερει πολλα.

Να κλεισω με το δεν υπαρχουν κανονες παρα μονο εξαιρεσεις (απο το τραγουδι):P

----------


## RainAndWind

We see things not as they are, but as we are.

Και τον ίδιο τον κόσμο μεταμορφώνει η αντίληψή μας, άλλοτε ως basically good, άλλοτε ως basically bad. Για παράδειγμα αν μου δείξετε έναν φουλ ερωτευμένο που θεωρεί τον κόσμο κακό, θα κάτσω να με πηδήξετε. λολ
Από την άλλη όταν είσαι σε κατάθλιψη πχ, τον κόσμο (με τον κόσμο δεν εννοούμε φυσικά "πράγματα", αλλά σύνολα ανθρώπων, άρα κοινωνίες), ε, και όμορφο και χαρωπό δεν τον λες. Άρα η αντίληψή μας όταν αλλάζει, αλλάζει μαζί της και το βάφτισμα του κόσμου, δίχως αυτός να έχει ουσιαστικά αλλάξει. Πάντα θα περιέχει όσα και τώρα, το καλό και το κακό σε διαφορετικές ποσοτικές διαβαθμίσεις, ανάλογα και με την ιστορική στιγμή που βιώνουμε (το καλός και το κακός που συζητιέται εδώ είναι ηθικές κρίσεις, να το ξέρουμε, άρα υπόκεινται στη δική μας ηθική, όχι σε όλων, άσχετα αν κάποιες ηθικές είναι πανανθρώπινα αποδεκτές, σε γενικές γραμμές αυτό εξυπηρετεί την κοινωνική συγκρότηση και διατήρηση των κοινωνιών). Όταν είμαστε λοιπόν εξτρίμ στις ηθικές μας κρίσεις, τότε πληρώνουμε το κόστος τους με κάποιο τρόπο ούτως ή αλλέως, λολ
Πχ ο κόσμος είναι ΠΟΛΥ καλός θα με οδηγήσει σε κάποιες συνέπειες. Ο κόσμος είναι ΠΟΛΥ κακός θα με οδηγήσει σε άλλες. Οι άνθρωποι είναι καλοί άλλα αποτελέσματα. Οι άνθρωποι είναι κακοί, άλλα.
Μέσες οπτικές, χρυσές τομές μάλλον, προτιμώ να εξετάζω πολλές πλευρές ταυτόχρονα, με ενδιαφέρουν.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> ωστόσο αυτή που είναι μόνη για κάποιους είναι μια πρόκληση.
> όπως κ για κάποιους άλλους αυτή που θα κάνει την πρώτη κίνηση θα θεωρηθεί εύκολη κ πως κάνει σεξ με τον πρώτο τυχόντα.


ναι σιγουρα ξεχωριζει.
οσο για τη πρωτη κινηση κ πως θα το παρει ο καθενας, εμ γιαυτο εγραψα πως γιναν περιπλοκα τα παντα. 
λες κ ειναι κακο να θελει μονο σεξ. 




> Εγω θα ηθελα να εκφρασω μια διαφορετικη γνωμη απο τη δικη σας- Πιστευω οτι οσο περνουν τα χρονια κ παθαινεις πραγματα στη ζωη σου πρεπει να γινεσαι καλλιτερος σαν ανθρωπος, δηλαδη να βελτιωνεσαι κ οχι να χειροτερευεις. Για να το κανεις ομως αυτο πρεπει να εισαι σκεπτομενος - εξυπνος. Αρα μηπως οι πραγματικα εξυπνοι ειναι κ καλοι ανθρωποι, ενω οι κακοι ειναι ηλιθιοι????
> Το να φερθεις με καλοσυνη σε καποιον απαιτει εξυπναδα, πρεπει να εισαι ανοιχτομυαλος κ τιποτα περισσοτερο. .......Κ θελει πολυ μα πολυ προσπαθεια... Γιατι ειναι πιο ευκολο να ειναι καποιος κακος απο καλος, ετσι δεν ειναι?


εξαρταται πως μεταφραζει ο καθενας το καλο. εαν οπου καλυτερος = αγαθος, αγνος, αθωος, τοτε σιγουρα οχι. εαν εννοεις πιο εμπειρος ας πουμε, με υπομονη, εχωντας μαθει κ να αδιαφορει στα βρισιδια κλπ, τοτε οκ. μονο που τα τελευταια εγω προσωπικα δε τα βλεπω σαν καλοσυνη. αρα ανηκουν κ αυτα στη κακια. ειναι οπως το πα, απ'τη στιγμη που το μυαλο σου μολυνθει απο μια σκεψη μονο, απο οτιδηποτε μπορει να σε βγαλει απ'την ονειροφουσκα του "ολα ειναι καλα", παυεις να εισαι καλος.




> Δεν αποκαλύπτω το ζώδιό μου. Παρακάτω. Οκ, ας μην συμφωνήσουμε. Πάντως θα γράψω από κάτω την άποψή μου, στο επόμενο ποστ δηλαδή.


δε χρειαζεται να τρεμεις, απλα αναγνωριζω τις τακτικες σου κ το χαρακτηριστικο κολλημα, that's all.




> We see things not as they are, but as we are.


αυτο.-




> Για παράδειγμα αν μου δείξετε έναν φουλ ερωτευμένο που θεωρεί τον κόσμο κακό, θα κάτσω να με πηδήξετε. λολ


ετοιμασου για πηδημα λολ. οταν ειμαι ερωτευμενος μπορω να ειμαι τοσο αφοσιωμενος ωστε να γνωρισω την αλλη, που απλα ψοφαει ο κοσμος γυρω μου! κ φυσικα αν καποιος πασχει απο αρρωστημενη ζηλια, τοτε ναι μπορει να βλεπει κ ολο το κοσμο απειλητικα, σαν εχθρο που μπορει να του φαει τη γκομενα. ετσι ημουν μικροτερος...




> Πάντα θα περιέχει όσα και τώρα, το καλό και το κακό σε διαφορετικές ποσοτικές διαβαθμίσεις, ανάλογα και με την ιστορική στιγμή που βιώνουμε (το καλός και το κακός που συζητιέται εδώ είναι ηθικές κρίσεις, να το ξέρουμε, άρα υπόκεινται στη δική μας ηθική, όχι σε όλων, άσχετα αν κάποιες ηθικές είναι πανανθρώπινα αποδεκτές, σε γενικές γραμμές αυτό εξυπηρετεί την κοινωνική συγκρότηση και διατήρηση των κοινωνιών).


πιστευω πως ειμαστε κ τα δυο, απλα ισως λογο εμπειριων (ή οχι), επιλεγουμε το ενα γιατι μας εκφραζει πιο πολυ. αλλα εξαρταται κ απο το ατομο που εχουμε απεναντι μας, πως μας συμπεριφερεται, πως μοιαζει, αν νιωθουμε πως μας προσφερει κλπ. εγω παντως οταν ειμαι στα καλα μου οπως τωρα, προτιμω κ να αδιαφορισω παρα να δειξω τη κακια μου κ να ξεκινησω καβγα. αρα τελικα ειναι κ θεμα διαθεσης απλα. αμφιβαλλω αν ολοι μας εδω ειμαστε καθε μερα ωρα κ στιγμη, με τη καλη κουβεντα στο στομα...

----------


## carrot

Μπράβο ΚΕΝΟ. Τα λες ωραία!

----------


## whitecandle

Μα δεν τρέμω, είδες να τρέμω; Ίνσεκτ το εννοείς το μπράβο, δεν σε πιάνω.

----------


## carrot

Δεν ξέρω, τι να σου, δεν το είπα από κακία πάντως. Θέλετε να κάνουμε και άλλες ερωτήσεις. Θα ρωτάμε όλοι ο ένας τον άλλο. Εγώ θα απαντάω και όλοι εσείς δεν θα απαντάτε γιατί αυτό είναι ΩΡΙΜΟΤΗΤΑ. Χαχα.

----------


## carrot

Η μάλλον θα παίξουμε άλλο παιχνίδι. ΘΑ προσπαθεί ο καθένας να δείξει την περισσότερη αδιαφορία σε ότι δεν θα έδειχνε αν ήταν φυσιολογικός να δούμε ποιος θα βρει ο ΝΙΚΗΤΗΣ. Hasta la victoria. Los capitalistos. (κάτι με έχει πιάσει με το τελευταίο COD και βλέπω παντού κίτρινα και κόκκινα ανθρωπάκια...η διαφορετικά κόκκινα και κίτρινα)

----------


## whitecandle

Μπα, εμένα δεν μ' αρέσουν τα παιχνίδια, ίσως λόγω της αρρώστιας.. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## carrot

> Μπα, εμένα δεν μ' αρέσουν τα παιχνίδια, ίσως λόγω της αρρώστιας..


Σου λέει κάτι το "why so serious"?

----------


## whitecandle

> Σου λέει κάτι το "why so serious"?


Δεν ξέρω, ίσως επειδή έχω περάσει πολλά ή ακόμα καλύτερα επειδή έχω ωριμάσει πριν την ηλικία μου ίσως λόγω ότι είμαι και γυναίκα, να μην με κάνει να έχω όρεξη για τέτοια.

----------


## carrot

> Δεν ξέρω, ίσως επειδή έχω περάσει πολλά ή ακόμα καλύτερα επειδή έχω ωριμάσει πριν την ηλικία μου ίσως λόγω ότι είμαι και γυναίκα, να μην με κάνει να έχω όρεξη για τέτοια.


Ναι βρε λαιτ αλλά πρέπει να χαλαρώνουμε και λίγο, δεν νομίζεις?

----------


## whitecandle

> Ναι βρε λαιτ αλλά πρέπει να χαλαρώνουμε και λίγο, δεν νομίζεις?


Μπα εγώ δεν χαλαρώνω ποτέ... :Stick Out Tongue:  Μπορεί να φταίει και η αρρώστια. Παίξτε εσείς.  :Smile:  Εξάλλου και το παιχνίδι ένας αγώνας είναι ποιός θα κερδίσει. Κι εγώ πάντα χάνω. Χαχαχα

----------


## carrot

> Μπα εγώ δεν χαλαρώνω ποτέ... Μπορεί να φταίει και η αρρώστια. Παίξτε εσείς.  Εξάλλου και το παιχνίδι ένας αγώνας είναι ποιός θα κερδίσει. Κι εγώ πάντα χάνω. Χαχαχα


Εγώ συνήθως παίζω μόνος μου παιχνίδια.. τα άλλα παιδάκια συνήθως δεν με καλούν στα παιχνίδια τους και έτσι μου έχει μείνει το παράπονο.  :Frown:

----------


## whitecandle

> Εγώ συνήθως παίζω μόνος μου παιχνίδια.. τα άλλα παιδάκια συνήθως δεν με καλούν στα παιχνίδια τους και έτσι μου έχει μείνει το παράπονο.


Άστα με ένα παράπονο είμαστε. Μήπως τελικά είχαμε λιγότερα από τους άλλους και γι'αυτό νοσήσαμε;

----------


## carrot

> Άστα με ένα παράπονο είμαστε. Μήπως τελικά είχαμε λιγότερα από τους άλλους και γι'αυτό νοσήσαμε;


Δεν ξέρω δεν είμαι ψυχίατρος.

----------


## whitecandle

> Δεν ξέρω δεν είμαι ψυχίατρος.


Εγώ το ψάχνω πολύ.

----------


## carrot

> Εγώ το ψάχνω πολύ.


Κι εγώ πάρα πολύ. Ειδικά σε παιχνίδια.

----------


## whitecandle

:EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## carrot

χαρουμενη τωρα ??  :Smile: /?

----------


## whitecandle

Δεν ξέρω, νόμιζα ότι με δούλευες. Αλλά γιατί να είμαι χαρούμενη;

----------


## carrot

wow, ξερεις τι εχω καταλαβει? πως ενας ανθρωπος που εχει ταπεινωθει, τον εχουν κοροιδεψει στην περισσεια των περιπτωσεων θα θελησει να συμμετασχει, να παει με τα νερα των "δυνατων" και καλα  :Smile:  για να νιωσει και αυτος δυνατος. δεν ειναι ομως παντα ετσι. ξερεις υπαρχουν εκει εξω τοσοι και τοσοι που ειναι μονοι τους κι ομως το ματι σπαει και κοκκαλα απο την δυναμη. αυτο το λεω γιατι εχεις πει πως θελεις δυναμη .. power unlimited power (σαν τον darth vader), και οχι μονο εσυ.

----------


## whitecandle

Εσύ τι πιστεύεις δηλαδή, πως έχω δύναμη, ή δεν αναφέρθηκες σε αυτό;

----------


## carrot

πιστευω πως μερικες φορες δυναμωνουμε κι ας ειμαστε και μονοι. αυτο λεω. οτι πολλοι ανθρωποι ειναι μονοι, περισσοτερο ακομα απο σενα και απο μενα και απο ολους οσους γραφουν και διαβαζουν εδω.

----------


## whitecandle

Κατάλαβα, πρώτη φορά σε κατάλαβα, βινς. Θα ανοίξω γραφείο! Χαχαχα

----------


## carrot

Για όλα υπάρχει πρώτη φορά  :Wink:

----------


## carrot

Εσυ λιμπα που εχεις δηλωσει οτι πασχεις για πες μου. Ειναι η ιδεα μου η μερικες φορες τα ματια μας ειναι τα ματια ενος βλακα?

----------


## whitecandle

Τι εννοείς ότι τα μάτια μας είναι τα μάτια ενός βλάκα; Πως τα βλέπουμε τα πράγματα, ή ότι τα μάτια μας κυριολεκτικά μοιάζουν σαν βλαμμένα; :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## soft

> . Αρα μηπως οι πραγματικα εξυπνοι ειναι κ καλοι ανθρωποι, ενω οι κακοι ειναι ηλιθιοι????
> Το να φερθεις με καλοσυνη σε καποιον απαιτει εξυπναδα, πρεπει να εισαι ανοιχτομυαλος κ τιποτα περισσοτερο. .......Κ θελει πολυ μα πολυ προσπαθεια... Γιατι ειναι πιο ευκολο να ειναι καποιος κακος απο καλος, ετσι δεν ειναι?
> 
> .


Αυτο kandy το σκεπτικο θα ηθελα να μου το αναλυσεις 
απ οτι καταλαβαινω εδω μπορει να κανω και λαθος ,γιατι δεν ξερω τι ειπατε σττα προηγουμενα 
Ειναι οτι το να φερθεις με καλοσυνη ειναι εξπναδα??

κοριτσι μου το να φερθεις με καλοσυνη ειναι αρετη ,δικο σου χαρισμα και του καθενος και δεν προυποθετει εξυπναδα ,αλλα καρδια ψυχη {παλι στον κοσμο μου εγω μαλλον } και μην μου πεις οτι ποτε στη ζωη σου δεν γνωρισες ανθρωπους που δεν ειχαν και το καλυτερο:" iq"
και να ηταν απλα ψυχουλες ?? Εγω παντως πολλους !!

α και κατι αλλο η ηλιθιοτητα δεν εχει να κανει με κακια ,αλλα με τη συνδεση την εγκεφαλικη τη στοματικη και τη γλωσσικη εκει υπαρχει ενα θεμα αλλο μεγαλο 
Απο μεγαλη πειρα αυτα  :Smile:

----------


## carrot

Έχει ένα ενδιαφέρον IQ τεστ σε αυτή τη σελίδα: http://paroutsas.jmc.gr/iqtest/index.htm

το τεστ ειναι αυτο: http://paroutsas.jmc.gr/iqtest/classic.htm
θέλει "λίγο" χρόνο βέβαια και να μην βιάζεσαι να απαντήσεις. σε μερικά δεν ήξερα την απάντηση και τα προσπερνούσα! πλάκα έχει.

Μια ενδιαφέρον ερώτηση/ απάντηση ήταν, οι άνθρωποι δεν είναι καλοί αλλά δεν είναι όλοι κακοί . χα .λολ

Εμένα πάντως μου έβγαλε IQ 120 (not bad!!!) συγκεκριμένα ανήκετε στο 26% του πληθυσμού ανώτερης ευφυίας!

----------


## carrot

Παλαιότερα που δεν είχα ψυχολογικά είχα μεγαλύτερο IQ  :Frown:

----------


## Kandy

> Αυτο kandy το σκεπτικο θα ηθελα να μου το αναλυσεις 
> απ οτι καταλαβαινω εδω μπορει να κανω και λαθος ,γιατι δεν ξερω τι ειπατε σττα προηγουμενα 
> Ειναι οτι το να φερθεις με καλοσυνη ειναι εξπναδα??
> 
> κοριτσι μου το να φερθεις με καλοσυνη ειναι αρετη ,δικο σου χαρισμα και του καθενος και δεν προυποθετει εξυπναδα ,αλλα καρδια ψυχη {παλι στον κοσμο μου εγω μαλλον } και μην μου πεις οτι ποτε στη ζωη σου δεν γνωρισες ανθρωπους που δεν ειχαν και το καλυτερο:" iq"
> και να ηταν απλα ψυχουλες ?? Εγω παντως πολλους !!
> 
> α και κατι αλλο η ηλιθιοτητα δεν εχει να κανει με κακια ,αλλα με τη συνδεση την εγκεφαλικη τη στοματικη και τη γλωσσικη εκει υπαρχει ενα θεμα αλλο μεγαλο 
> Απο μεγαλη πειρα αυτα


Εγω αυτο που ηθελα να πω κ μαλλον δεν το εξηγησα πολυ καλα ειναι οτι ενας πραγματικα σκεπτομενος -εξυπνος ανθρωπος δεν μπορει παρα να ειναι κ καλος. Σκεπτομενος ειναι ο ανθρωπος που εχει κριτικη ικανοτητα, που μαθαινει απο τα λαθη του κ.ο.κ (Δεν αναφερομαι τοσο στο IQ, που μετα το τελος της φοιτητικης ζωης δεν παιζει πρωταρχικη σημασια στην καθημερινοτητα.) Παρ ολ αυτα η σκεψη που αναφερω δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι αμφιδρομη, δηλαδη οτι ενας ανθρωπος που δεν εχει κριτικη ικανοτητα ειναι κακος. 
Ο Αινσταιν ηταν πολυ καλος ανθρωπος, ενω ο Χιτλερ οχι. Εσυ πιστευεις οτι τελικα ο Χιτλερ ηταν εξυπνος?
Αυτη ειναι η αποψη μου, αν σας εδωσα να την καταλαβετε, η οποια ομως δεν αναιρει κ καποιες αλλες δικες σας

----------


## RainAndWind

Να διατυπώσω μία απορία μου? Γιατί πολλά από τα άτομα με ψύχωση έχουν μία εμμονή με το Iq τους? Το βλέπω πολύ συχνά. Και ένα άτομο που γνωρίζω προσωπικά έχει ακριβώς το ίδιο.

----------


## Kandy

> Έχει ένα ενδιαφέρον IQ τεστ σε αυτή τη σελίδα: http://paroutsas.jmc.gr/iqtest/index.htm
> 
> το τεστ ειναι αυτο: http://paroutsas.jmc.gr/iqtest/classic.htm
> θέλει "λίγο" χρόνο βέβαια και να μην βιάζεσαι να απαντήσεις. σε μερικά δεν ήξερα την απάντηση και τα προσπερνούσα! πλάκα έχει.
> 
> Μια ενδιαφέρον ερώτηση/ απάντηση ήταν, οι άνθρωποι δεν είναι καλοί αλλά δεν είναι όλοι κακοί . χα .λολ
> 
> Εμένα πάντως μου έβγαλε IQ 120 (not bad!!!) συγκεκριμένα ανήκετε στο 26% του πληθυσμού ανώτερης ευφυίας!


Εσυ δεν χρειαζεται να ψαχνεις το IQ σου καθολου, γιατι απο τον τροπο που γραφεις (ειτε συμφωνω-ειτε διαφωνω) φαινεται οτι εχεις πολυ υψηλο! (δεν ειρωνευομαι)

----------


## Lou!

rep point στο μνμ της soft στο πανω μερος της σελ!!!  :Big Grin: 

(ως γνωστον, You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to soft again.)

----------


## Kandy

> Να διατυπώσω μία απορία μου? Γιατί πολλά από τα άτομα με ψύχωση έχουν μία εμμονή με το Iq τους? Το βλέπω πολύ συχνά. Και ένα άτομο που γνωρίζω προσωπικά έχει ακριβώς το ίδιο.


Δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι θεμα ψυχωσης αλλα μαλλον αυτοπεποιθησης.

----------


## Lou!

> Εγω αυτο που ηθελα να πω κ μαλλον δεν το εξηγησα πολυ καλα ειναι οτι ενας πραγματικα σκεπτομενος -εξυπνος ανθρωπος δεν μπορει παρα να ειναι κ καλος. Σκεπτομενος ειναι ο ανθρωπος που εχει κριτικη ικανοτητα, που μαθαινει απο τα λαθη του κ.ο.κ (Δεν αναφερομαι τοσο στο IQ, που μετα το τελος της φοιτητικης ζωης δεν παιζει πρωταρχικη σημασια στην καθημερινοτητα.) Παρ ολ αυτα η σκεψη που αναφερω δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι αμφιδρομη, δηλαδη οτι ενας ανθρωπος που δεν εχει κριτικη ικανοτητα ειναι κακος. 
> Ο Αινσταιν ηταν πολυ καλος ανθρωπος, ενω ο Χιτλερ οχι. Εσυ πιστευεις οτι τελικα ο Χιτλερ ηταν εξυπνος?
> Αυτη ειναι η αποψη μου, αν σας εδωσα να την καταλαβετε, η οποια ομως δεν αναιρει κ καποιες αλλες δικες σας


προσωπικα διαφωνω αρκετα.

ενας πραγματικα σκεφτομενος ανθρωπος μπορει να ειναι κ κακος, why not? τι τον εμποδιζει να γινει κακος σε καποιες περιπτωσεις?

ενας ανθρωπος που δεν εχει κριτικη ικανοτητα, πχ ενας πνευματικα καθυστερημενος, η ενα μωρο 2 χρονων, δεν μπορουν εξ ορισμου να χαρακτηριστουν κακοι. δεν εχουν συνειδητοτητα του καλου κ του κακου, αρα δεν εχει νοημα να τους χαρακτηρισουμε. το καλο κ το κακο αφορα μονο εκεινους που εχουν την πνευματικη διαυγεια να διαχωρισουν τις εννοιες. (δεν αφορα τον γατο μου, που ηταν σαφως αμοραλιστης!!!)

ο Αινσταιν δεν ηταν παντα καλος. δεν ξερω τι εκανε στο τελος της ζωης του, αν μετανοησε για καποια πραγματα. επειδη εχω διαβασει κομματια βιογραφιας του απο το βιβλιο "Αινσταιν, Πικασσο" του Arthur Miller, τοσο ο Εινσταιν οσο κ ο Πικασσο θεωρουνται αρκετα σκληροκαρδοι ανθρωποι απο πολλους που τους συναναστραφηκαν. αναμφισβητητα ηταν κ οι 2 ευφυεστατοι κ ταλαντουχοι κ παρα πολυ εργατικοι κ φιλοδοξοι.

Ο χιτλερ ηταν σουπερ υπερ πανεξυπνος μαζι με πολλα αλλα! αυτο ειναι αποδεδειγμενο απο μελετητες, αν κ δεν εχω διαβασει προσωπικα, εχω ακουσει γνωμη γι αυτον απο ατομο που εχει διαβασει. λες να ηταν χαζος κ να εκανε ο,τι εκανε? λυπαμαι, αλλα αυτο δεν γινεται.

----------


## Lou!

> Με έχει απογοητέυσει ο κόσμος. Όλα τρέχουν τόσο γρηγορα, με πιάνει και αυτή η κατάθλιψη και βασικά νιώθω σαν να βλέπουν όλοι ταινία και να αλλάζουν τα κανάλια τόσο γρηγορα. Γενικά είμαι λίγο μπερδεμένος αυτή την περίοδο. Το μαρτύριο που τράβηξα βέβαια δεν το δημοσίευσα και καλύτερα να κρατήσω το στόμα μου κλειστό αλλά όσο νά'ναι μου φαίνεται πολύ περίεργο που πρειμένουν όλοι σαν τα παιδιά που παίζουν το παιχνίδι με τις καρέκλες. Ποιός θα είναι πιο γρήγορος για να μην φύγει από το παιχνίδι και να μην χάσει την καρέκλα του.
> 
> Θα έλεγα, δύσκολα τα πράγματα.


κ ναι, υπαρχουν κ καλοι ανθρωποι πανω σε αυτον τον πλανητη, ισως απλα κοιτας σε λαθος σημεια!!!

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> Ο Αινσταιν ηταν πολυ καλος ανθρωπος, ενω ο Χιτλερ οχι. Εσυ πιστευεις οτι τελικα ο Χιτλερ ηταν εξυπνος?


ο Χιτλερ μπορουσε να φτασει τη θεωση, εξελισωντας την αδυναμη φυση του ανθρωπου. ο Αϊνσταιν αν κ μπορει να ηταν εξυπνοτερος, σαφως οχι...
ο Χιτλερ παρεπιπτοντως ηταν κ αυτος ταυρος.  :Wink: 




> Να διατυπώσω μία απορία μου? Γιατί πολλά από τα άτομα με ψύχωση έχουν μία εμμονή με το Iq τους? Το βλέπω πολύ συχνά. Και ένα άτομο που γνωρίζω προσωπικά έχει ακριβώς το ίδιο.


ε πασιφανες ειναι, οσο πιο πολλα σκεφτεται κανεις, τοσο πιο πολυ τρελενεται. μαθηματικοι, φυσικοι κλπ γιατι νομιζεις τα χουνε χαμενα ? απ'την υπεραναλυση ειναι.

----------


## carrot

Kandy, thanks! Με κολακεύεις  :Smile: 

Τώρα λέω να κάνω κι ένα τεστ προσωπικότητας. Τώρα που είμαι καλά! λολ.

----------


## Kandy

> προσωπικα διαφωνω αρκετα.
> 
> ενας πραγματικα σκεφτομενος ανθρωπος μπορει να ειναι κ κακος, why not? τι τον εμποδιζει να γινει κακος σε καποιες περιπτωσεις?
> 
> ενας ανθρωπος που δεν εχει κριτικη ικανοτητα, πχ ενας πνευματικα καθυστερημενος, η ενα μωρο 2 χρονων, δεν μπορουν εξ ορισμου να χαρακτηριστουν κακοι. δεν εχουν συνειδητοτητα του καλου κ του κακου, αρα δεν εχει νοημα να τους χαρακτηρισουμε. το καλο κ το κακο αφορα μονο εκεινους που εχουν την πνευματικη διαυγεια να διαχωρισουν τις εννοιες. (δεν αφορα τον γατο μου, που ηταν σαφως αμοραλιστης!!!)
> 
> ο Αινσταιν δεν ηταν παντα καλος. δεν ξερω τι εκανε στο τελος της ζωης του, αν μετανοησε για καποια πραγματα. επειδη εχω διαβασει κομματια βιογραφιας του απο το βιβλιο "Αινσταιν, Πικασσο" του Arthur Miller, τοσο ο Εινσταιν οσο κ ο Πικασσο θεωρουνται αρκετα σκληροκαρδοι ανθρωποι απο πολλους που τους συναναστραφηκαν. αναμφισβητητα ηταν κ οι 2 ευφυεστατοι κ ταλαντουχοι κ παρα πολυ εργατικοι κ φιλοδοξοι.
> 
> Ο χιτλερ ηταν σουπερ υπερ πανεξυπνος μαζι με πολλα αλλα! αυτο ειναι αποδεδειγμενο απο μελετητες, αν κ δεν εχω διαβασει προσωπικα, εχω ακουσει γνωμη γι αυτον απο ατομο που εχει διαβασει. λες να ηταν χαζος κ να εκανε ο,τι εκανε? λυπαμαι, αλλα αυτο δεν γινεται.


Οριζουμε με διαφορετικο τροπο το ποιος ειναι εξυπνος κ ποιος οχι. Τον Χιτλερ τον θεωρω ηλιθιο ,γιατι η ηλιθιοτητα ειναι το μεγαλυτερο εγκλημα στον κοσμο κ αυτος δυστυχως εκανε πολλα. 
Εγω δεν αναφερομαι στο ΙQ. Το ειπα αλλωστε κ παραπανω. Αχχχχχχ! Δεν με παρακολουθεις!
Tελος παντων, αν το κοιταξω απ τη δικη σου οπτικη γωνια μπορει να μου αλλαξεις τη γνωμη, αλλα οχι το γεγονος οτι εχω δικιο (χαχα!!!!)

----------


## carrot

> Να διατυπώσω μία απορία μου? Γιατί πολλά από τα άτομα με ψύχωση έχουν μία εμμονή με το Iq τους? Το βλέπω πολύ συχνά. Και ένα άτομο που γνωρίζω προσωπικά έχει ακριβώς το ίδιο.


Η αλλιώς γιατί όσοι έχουνε ψύχωση, έχουνε ψύχωση με το iq.... με δέμπερψες

----------


## Lou!

kandy, ναι νομιζω οτι οντως οριζουμε τις εννοιες διαφορετικα. η ηλιθιοτητα για μενα δεν ειναι το μεγαλυτερο εγκλημα στον κοσμο, ειναι να μην παιρνει στροφες το μυαλο κ αυτο δεν ειναι εγκλημα. ο Χιτλερ εκανε πολλα για αλλους λογους. προφανως ηταν ψυχικα διαταραγμενος, ηλιθιος η σχιζοφρενης ομως οχι. εγω αναφερομαι στο ΙQ, ναι, αλλα κ ενα μετριο IQ, ειναι αρκετο για να κανει τους ανθρωπους να εχουν συναισθηση ηθικης. μονο στα πολυ χαμηλα ΙQ, μαλλον υπαρχει ελλειψη ηθικης διακρισης. να στο θεσω με τα δικα σου λογια: πιστευω οτι ενας ανθρωπος μπορει να ειναι σκεφτομενος, με κριτικη ικανοτητα, να μαθαινει απο τα λαθη του κ να ειναι κ κακος (δε λεω παντα, σε καποιες περιπτωσεις).

----------


## carrot

ΤΕΣΤ ΤΡΕΧΟΥΣΑΣ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑΤΙΚΗΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗΣ

http://paroutsas.jmc.gr/iqtest/mental.htm

μου βγηκε αυτο

Έμπνευση
Επιδιώκετε να κάνετε τη ζωή σας περισσότερο ενδιαφέρουσα αυτή τη στιγμή. Θέλετε να διασκεδάσετε, να ξυπνήσει το ενδιαφέρον μέσα σας ξανά και προσπαθείτε ν’ αποφύγετε κάθε τι που είναι πληκτικό ή κουραστικό. Βρίσκετε πως οι άνθρωποι γύρω σας δεν έχουν έμπνευση και πιστεύετε πως θα συμμερίζονταν τις σκέψεις σας για το πως θα μπορούσαν να γίνουν πιο ενδιαφέροντες. Παρόλα αυτά οι φίλοι σας δεν έχουν ανάγκη να αναπληρώσουν την κρυφή πλήξη τους με μια επίδειξη πνεύματος -όπως εσείς.
Παρόλο που είναι αλήθεια πως η ανία κάνει τη ζωή άνοστη, το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα σας είναι η δική σας ανικανότητα να ψυχαγωγηθείτε. Οι διασκεδάσεις που προγραμματίζετε δεν είναι παρά αναστάτωση. Όταν τελειώνουν μένετε μόνοι με την πλήξη σας. Θα χρειαστείτε μερικές εβδομάδες μέχρι να κατορθώσετε να βγείτε απ’ το λήθαργο σας. Συνεχίστε να επιδιώκετε το σκοπό σας και κάποια μέρα θα συνειδητοποιήσετε πως η ζωή είναι πάλι ενδιαφέρουσα -χωρίς τεχνητές διασκεδάσεις.
Ένας τρόπος ν’ αλλάξετε την πνευματική στάση σας είναι να πάψουν οι κινήσεις του σώματος σας να είναι νωθρές και ν’ αποκτήσουν ζωντάνια. Έτσι θα αισθανθείτε καλύτερα.
Ενώ μαθαίνετε ν’ ανακαλύπτετε περισσότερη έμπνευση γύρω σας, υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος να γίνετε επιτηδευμένοι και να ριχτείτε σε επιπόλαιες δραστηριότητες. Θυμηθείτε τις παραμελημένες σας ποιότητες, όπως η κοινή λογική και η σύνεση. Απολαύστε τα απλά, κοινότυπα πράγματα όποτε μπορείτε. Κοιτάξτε προσεκτικά τη ζωή και ίσως ανακαλύψετε πως σας παρέχει πολλές ενδιαφέρουσες ευκαιρίες.
Ο αντικειμενικός στόχος σας: Ψάξτε για περισσότερη έμπνευση στον εαυτό σας κι απολαύστε τα απλά πράγματα. Τολμήστε να είστε απλά ο εαυτός σας και θα δείτε πως τα αξιόλογα άτομα σας προσέχουν. Αν οι παρέες σας είναι πληκτικές και κοινότυπες, βρείτε έναν κοινό στόχο που θα μπορέσει να σας εμπνεύσει όλους.

----------


## carrot

Χμ, ας το ξανακάνω...

----------


## carrot

Ηρεμία
Αυτή τη στιγμή επιθυμείτε να μείνετε ήρεμοι και ανενόχλητοι. Αισθάνεστε πως είναι λίγα τα πράγματα που αξίζει να σας συγκινήσουν και πως οι άνθρωποι γύρω σας που παρασύρονται από ενθουσιασμό είναι συναισθηματικοί και παιδιαρίζουν. Οι αγαπημένοι σας εκτιμούν την προσπάθεια σας να παραμείνετε ήρεμοι και γαλήνιοι αλλά φοβούνται πως χάνετε το ενδιαφέρον σας γι’ αυτούς και τον κόσμο.
Στην πραγματικότητα, δεν έχετε πειθαρχήσει ολοκληρωτικό την παλιά συμπεριφορά σας. Απεχθάνεστε τη συναισθηματικότητα στους άλλους, εν μέρει γιατί δεν έχετε κατορθώσει να κρύβετε πάντα τα αισθήματα σας. Επειδή φοβάστε τη συναισθηματική σας φύση θεωρείτε πως πρέπει να την καταπιέσετε ολοκληρωτικά. Σε λίγες εβδομάδες θα κατορθώσετε να φτάσετε στην απαραίτητη ισορροπία ανάμεσα στον αυθορμητισμό και την ηρεμία, αλλά η αντικειμενικότητα που αναπτύσσετε τώρα είναι ένα βήμα στη σωστή κατεύθυνση. Από τη στιγμή που θα ελέγχετε τα συναισθήματα σας ο φόβος σας για τις συναισθηματικές σας εκρήξεις θα εξαφανιστεί.
Το σώμα σας τείνει να κινείται απότομα και ασύνδετα. Κινηθείτε πιο χαριτωμένα —πιο αρμονικά με το γαλήνιο ιδανικό σας.
Μέχρι η γαλήνια στάση να σας γίνει συνήθεια, ίσως υπερβάλλετε και γίνετε μελαγχολικοί —πλήττετε και κάνετε και τους άλλους να πλήττουν. Ξεφύγετε απ’ την κατάσταση αυτή αναπτύσσοντας την περιέργεια και το ενδιαφέρον σας ξανά. Ενδιαφερθείτε για τους γύρω σας και μην προσπαθείτε να πνίγετε συνεχώς τα αισθήματα σας. Αν συμπεριφέρεστε έτσι, τα καταπιεσμένα αισθήματα θα διαταράσσουν συνεχώς τη γαλήνη σας.
Ο αντικειμενικός στόχος σας: Ισορροπείστε τη ζωή σας χωρίς να την καταντάτε πληκτική ή να πνίγετε το παιδί που υπάρχει μέσα σας. Να είστε περίεργοι για τα πράγματα χωρίς να παρασύρεστε από το απλοϊκό ξεχείλισμα και τη διαχυτικότητα. Όταν συνεργάζεστε με τους άλλους ενθαρρύνετε τους να εκφράζουν τα αισθήματα τους ήρεμα, σαν ενήλικες και ώριμοι άνθρωποι.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

Έκφραση
Αυτή τη στιγμή αισθάνεστε πως η προσωπικότητα σας εμποδίζεται να αναπτυχθεί και πως σας αρνούνται τα πράγματα που αξίζετε, εξαιτίας διαφόρων «παραδόσεων». Πιστεύετε πως ο συμβατικός νόμος και η τάξη είναι μερικές φορές υπερβολικά περιοριστικοί για το αληθινά δυναμικό άτομο. Οι άλλοι είναι πιθανό να σας ενθαρρύνουν να γίνετε ισχυροί, φοβούνται όμως ότι η ενασχόληση σας με την έκφραση της προσωπικότητας σας ίσως σας οδηγήσει να αντιδράσετε εγκληματικά. Στην πραγματικότητα ο ζήλος σας να σπάσετε την υπάρχουσα τάξη οφείλεται εν μέρει στις ανεπιτυχείς προσπάθειες να ξεπεράσετε τις αναστολές και τα εμπόδια μέσα σας. Κατηγορείτε τις εξωτερικές συνθήκες για τις εσωτερικές δυσκολίες σας να εκφράσετε τη δύναμη των συναισθημάτων σας. Σε μερικές εβδομάδες, με συνεχή προσπάθεια, θα ξεπεράσετε την παλιά καταναγκαστική στάση σας. Όταν γίνει αυτό δεν θα χρειάζεται πια να δράτε σαν να είστε παράνομος. Οι σκληρές σας συνήθειες φαίνονται στον τρόπο που κινείται συνολικά το σώμα σας. Προσπαθήστε να κινείστε με λιγότερο έλεγχο και με πιο δυναμικό τρόπο. Μέχρι να συνηθίσετε μια δυνατή συμπεριφορά, ίσως αγνοήσετε κάποιους νόμους ή ανατρέψετε χωρίς λόγο τις παραδόσεις. Αυτό θα το αποφύγετε αν προσπαθήσετε να αξιολογήσετε τα πράγματα αμερόληπτα. Ψάχτε τις αιτίες που κρύβονται πίσω από την υπάρχουσα τάξη. Μετά τραβήξτε ενεργητικά —αλλά δίκαια— το δρόμο σας. Αν ενδιαφερθείτε για την πρόοδο σας απλά, θα έχετε λίγα προβλήματα. Αν, αντίθετα, θελήσετε, να πετύχετε εις βάρος των άλλων, θα συναντήσετε σοβαρά κωλύματα. Ο αντικειμενικός στόχος σας: Να είστε δυναμικοί αλλά και δίκαιοι. Σπάστε τις συμβατικότητες εκείνες που είναι αντικειμενικό άδικες ή παρεμποδιστικές. Οι άλλοι θα συνεργαστούν μαζί σας όταν διαπιστώσουν πως ο δυναμισμός σας δεν θα τους απειλήσει.

----------


## ioannis2

Προσθέτω στα πιο πάνω.
Να είστε απλά ο εαυτός σας, όσο πιο αυθεντικός γίνεται. Αυτό ελκύει τους άλλους και μάλιστα σε καταπληκτικό βαθμό. Όσους δεν τους ελκύει ή είναι αρνητικοί μαζί σας μάθετε να τους αποφεύγετε τελείως ή τουλάχιστον να τους αντιμετωπίζετε. Από αυτούς που σας εκτιμούν και σας αγαπούν παίρνετε ενέργεια.
Χρειάζεται όμως πρώτα εσωτερική γαλήνη, ηρεμία και ευτυχία για ότι είσαστε. Αν αγαπήσετε πρώτα τον εαυτό σας όπως είναι επακολουθεί ότι θα σας αγαπήσουν και οι άλλοι. Χρειάζεται όμως να μην είστε παθητικοί, αλλά δραστήριοι, να πέρνετε την πρωτοβουλία και να τολμάτε να πείτε αυτό που νοιώθετε, να μεταδίδετε εσείς το δυναμισμό. Να διεκδικάτε από τα πιο απλά και ασήμαντα μέχρι τα πιο σπουδαία χωρίς φόβο.
Το προσποιητό στην αρχή ελκύει, έχει ελάχιστη διάρκεια, όμως όταν ο άλλος καταλάβει ότι πρόκειται για κάτι πλαστό απομακρύνεται.
Τα λέω τόσο πεζά και χωρίς καθόλου χιούμορ (το χιούμορ πάντα χρειάζεται), όμως έτσι είναι η πραγματικότητα.

----------


## carrot

Χρόνια πολλά Ιωάννη!

----------


## carrot

Δεν ξέρω αν μπήκε κανείς στον κόπο να δει το βίντεο που πόσταρα. Είπα σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα ότι μου έκανε εντύπωση αυτό που είπε ο Dawkins στο τέλος της διάλεξης. Είπε με λίγα λόγια οτι υπάρχουν εκατομμύρια άνθρωποι με διαστρεβλωμένη αντίληψη (delusional είπε χαρακτηριστικά) για το διάστημα.

----------

